# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Những địa điểm lý tưởng để 'phượt' kỳ trăng mật - phuot trang mat - Du lịch Trăng Mật

## hangnt

*Việc tự thiết kế tour du lịch trăng mật là cơ hội giúp hai bạn tìm được tiếng nói chung trong những ngày đầu cuộc sống hôn nhân.

Phú Yên*



Hải đăng Đại Lãnh.
Là một tỉnh thuộc duyên hải miền Trung, Phú Yên được thiên nhiên ưu ái với những địa danh đẹp, và con người thuần hậu, chất phát với hàng ngàng địa danh đẹp và nổi tiếng khác nhau. Mỗi nơi có một đặc điểm riêng vì thế, đừng quên khám phá tháp chàm giữa lưng chừng núi Nhạn, tham quan gành đá đĩa để cảm nhận được vẻ đẹp tuyệt tác của thiên nhiên hay trải nghiệm cảm giác ngắm mặt trời mọc trên ngọn hải đăng Đại Lãnh.

Với nếu khéo thiết kế, trong 4 ngày 3 đêm, bạn sẽ khám phá tất cả các vẻ đẹp của địa danh này, nhấm nháp tất cả các món hải sản cũng như tìm hiểu về đời sống sinh hoạt của dân địa phương.

Lịch trình tham quan có thể được dự kiến theo trình tự hướng đi và những cụm địa danh nằm liền kề nhau: Núi Nhạn - chùa Thanh Lương - nhà thờ Mằng Lăng - khu liên hợp Thuận Thảo - Gành Đá Đĩa - Đầm Ô Loan – Đầm Môn - Vịnh Vũng Rô- hải đăng Đại Lãnh - vịnh Xuân Đài - đảo Hòn Chùa - Vực Phun.

Dự kiến tour 4 ngày 3 đêm, chi phí khoảng 6-8 triệu/2 người.



Núi Nhạn



Gành đá đĩa



Vịnh Xuân Đài.
*Bình Thuận*



Bãi biển Mỏm đá chim.
Nổi tiếng với những địa danh như Mũi Né, Phan Thiết nhưng những điểm trên đã khá quen thuộc gây nhàm chán. Vì thế đích đến cho kỳ trăng mật lần này là thị xã Lagi, từ địa danh này, bạn và người bạn đời có thể tham quan khám phá những địa danh nổi tiếng trong bán kính từ 10-25km.

Xung quanh thị xã Lagi có nhiều điểm tham quan khác nhau như di tích lịch sử văn hoá Dinh Thầy Thím vừa thanh mát, vừa linh thiêng, bãi biển Mỏm đá chim trong lành và thanh bình, núi Tà Cú mang đến cảm giác phiêu lưu của việc lưng chừng trên cabin cáp treo hay những ngóc ngách thần bí của hang Tổ. Từ thị xã Lagi, xuôi theo hướng về Bình Châu khoảng 17km, bạn sẽ chứng kiến sự kết hợp kỳ lạ của nông ngư nghiệp qua hình ảnh những chú bò kéo thuyền thúng trên biển Cam Bình, hay thưởng thức món cá đục vàng nướng cũng ngọt mà làm gỏi cũng ngon.

Lịch trình gợi ý thứ tự tham quan các địa điểm trên như sau: Lagi - bãi biển Mỏm đá chim - hải đăng Kê Gà - dinh Thầy Thím - núi Tà Cú - biển Cam Bình - khu du lịch Suối Dứa - suối nước nóng Bình Châu - chợ Bình Châu - biển Suối Ồ.

Một lưu ý nhỏ là giá dịch vụ ở khu du lịch suối nước nóng Bình Châu khá cao. Vì thế bạn có thể xem xét việc ghé vào các địa danh khác thay vì vào đây.

Tour dự kiến 4 ngày 3 đêm. Chi phí dao động từ 5 triệu-7 triệu/2 người.



Tượng phật dài nhất Đông Nam Á trên núi Tà Cú.



Biển Suối Ồ.
*Lâm Đồng*



Đèo Chuối, một trong những ngọn đèo nổi tiếng của Lâm Đồng.
Nói đến Lâm Đồng người ta thường nhắc đến Đà Lạt mà quên rằng vùng đất này có những địa danh không kém cạnh về vẻ đẹp lãng mạn, yên tĩnh. Riêng về không khí, cái lạnh, những người am hiểu về vùng đất này hay đa số người dân trong tỉnh đều thừa nhận, không khí của thành phố sương mù có độ ẩm cao hơn nên không tốt bằng thành phố Bảo Lộc hay thị trấn ĐứcTrọng.

Mỗi địa phương của cao nguyên này lại sở hữu một nét duyên riêng khác nhau. Đó có thể là khu du lịch Madagui với dòng sông Đạ Huoai thơ mộng, trạm dừng chân Hươu và Lan cho cảm nhận nguyên sơ cùng không khi tinh khiết, cái lạnh giữa trưa của đèo Chuối, hay vẻ đẹp lãng mạn của những nữ sinh Bảo Lộc trong áo len tím, cái không khí se lạnh về chiều hay vẻ bao la của đồi chè ngút ngàn. Cũng có khi đó là tình yêu sắt son của đôi lứa gắn với từng ngọn thác... Tất cả sẽ mang đến cho bạn và người bạn đời những trải nghiệm rất riêng về tour kỳ trăng mật lý thú.

Các địa danh tham quan dự kiến với xuất phát điểm từ TP. HCM như sau: khu du lịch Madagui - trạm dừng chân Hươu và Lan (2 địa danh này gần như đối diện nhau) - Bảo Lộc (khám phá thác Đạmri, các đồi chè, các hồ nước, nhà thờ lớn nhất Việt Nam, Bảo Lộc về đêm) - Bảo tàng đá nghệ thuật - Đức Trọng (thác Poungor, thác Trinh nữ, thác Voi) - Đà Lạt. Dự kiến chi phí khoảng 5-7 triệu/2 người.



Trạm dừng chân Hươu và Lan.



Thác Darasa



Bảo tàng đá nghệ thuật.

*Ninh Thuận*



Vịnh Vĩnh Hy.
Nổi danh với "Nắng như Phan, gió như Rang" song từng đặc trưng rất riêng của các địa danh của Ninh thuận như nghề gốm Chăm truyền nữ không truyền nam, tháp Chàm với lời đồn có bóng ma xuất hiện vào lúc nhập nhoạng, biển Ninh Chữ trong xanh, vịnh Vĩnh Hy với bức tranh sống động của san hô và cá biển tuyệt đẹp. khiến nơi này là điểm du lịch nằm trong dự tính ban đầu của các cặp đôi.

Về món ăn, ngoài hải sản tươi rẻ tại bãi Cóc của vịnh Vĩnh Hy, đừng quên thưởng thức cái nôi của bánh căn hay món bánh canh chả cá dai mềm, vị ngọt của những chùm nho.

Lịch trình tham khảo như sau: Thành phố Phan Rang- vịnh Vĩnh Hy - Suối Lồ Ồ - Núi Chúa - biển Ninh Chữ - tháp Pôklong Garai - Hồ treo - Núi đá vách - thác Tiên - Bãi Thùng - Bãi Lớn - Bãi Cà Tiên - biển Cà Ná - làng gốm Chăm - dệt Mỹ Nghiệp - suối Suối nước nóng Tân Mỹ Á.

Các bạn có thể tuỳ nghi thay đổi lịch trình theo thời tiết và quá trình di chuyển. Dự trù tour khoảng 4 ngày 3 đêm. Chi phí dao động từ 6-8 triệu/ 2 người.



*Điều cần nhớ khi thiết kế tour 4 ngày 3 đêm.*

_Nên:_

- Đặt phòng trước. Giá phòng dao động từ 200.000 – 500.000đồng/phòng.

- Tham khảo các địa điểm vui chơi trên các trang web, diễn đàn.

- Tham khảo các địa điểm ăn uống ngon, rẻ.

- Tham khảo giá và địa điểm cho thuê xe máy.

- Đặt vé ở các hãng xe uy tín như Phương Trang, Thành Bưởi, Mai Linh, Thuận Thảo…

- Nên khởi hành vào buổi tối để tiết kiệm thời gian.

- Mua đặc sản về làm quà cho người thân và bạn bè.



Theo Bưu Điện Việt Nam

_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch trăng mật click vào du lịch trăng mật_

----------


## hangnt

*Vũng Tàu*



Hồ Cốc.



Nhà lớn trê đảo Long Sơn. Ảnh: phuot.com
Là một địa danh nổi tiếng và được nhiều người biết đến, thế nhưng chỉ một số người nhận ra nơi này không chỉ sở hữu những bãi biển tuyệt đẹp mà còn có những rừng bao la, khu du lịch trên mây, những đình thần huyền bí hay đảo Long Sơn nổi tiếng với làng nuôi hào và nhà lớn.

Về thức ăn, nơi đây không chỉ có hải sản tươi ngon mà còn nổi danh với bánh canh Long Hương, bánh hỏi thịt nướng An Nhất. Hay đơn giản là chén mắm me dùng kèm với khô cá đuối hứa hẹn một bữa ăn nhẹ tuyệt vời trên biển.

Lịch trình tham quan có thể dự kiến như sau: Bãi sau - Lăng Cá Ông ở Đình Thần Thắng Tam, - Bạch Dinh - Niết Bàn Tịnh Xá - Hòn Bà - Núi nhỏ ( tượng Chúa Jê Su lớn nhất Việt Nam) - Đảo Long Sơn (Núi Nứa, Nhà Lớn thưởng thức hào Long Sơn) - Núi Minh Đạm - biển Long Hải - Chùa Bún Riêu (nơi nổi tiêng với việc phục vụ du khách món bún riêu chay).

Số ngày dự kiến 3 ngày 2 đêm. Chi phí khoảng 4-6 triệu/ 2 người.

*Đà Nẵng*



Biển Thanh Bình.
Nổi tiếng là thành phố mang đầy đủ vẻ đẹp của núi, biển, rừng cũng như tiếp giáp với các địa danh nổi tiếng khác, Đà Nẵng xứng đáng là một trong những đích đến cho kỳ trăng mật của bạn và người bạn đời.

Đến Đà Nẵng, ngoài việc chiêm ngưỡng, đùa nghịch trong nước hay thả chân trần trên các bãi biển Thanh Bình, Nam Ô, Xuân Thiều... Bạn và người bạn đời sẽ có chuyến du hành thú vị trên cáp treo đạt cùng lúc 2 kỷ lục của Việt Nam, tận hưởng cái se lạnh trên đỉnh Bà Nà. Ngắm vẻ đẹp của bán đảo Sơn Trà, chiêm bái tượng Phật quan âm lớn nhất hay khám phá những động đá vôi cùng các truyền thuyết thần kỳ về Ngũ Hành Sơn.

Đừng quên thưởng thức món mì Quảng tại cái nôi của nó hay món thịt heo 2 đầu ngon lạ.

Bạn có thể tham khảo lịch trình như sau: Bãi biển Mỹ An - Công viên sông Hàn, ngắm cây cầu quay đầu tiên của Việt Nam - chinh phục đỉnh Bà Nà - Bảo Tàng Chàm - Bán Đảo Sơn Trà - Biển Mỹ Khê - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Làng Nghề Điêu Khắc Đá - Bãi biển Non Nước.

Dự kiến thời gian là 4 ngày 3 đêm. Chi phí dao động 8-11 triệu/2 người (tuỳ vào việc di chuyển bằng máy bay, xe khách hay tàu lửa).



Đỉnh Bà Nà.

----------


## congtydulich

Mình sẽ đi Thác Darasa  :Smile:

----------

